# Nothing!



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I caught four at my house on my 2nd story deck and one down the street. The one on a stump at ground level had heavy scouting activity three times in three months but never caught one. Don't give up till well after swarming season. The behavior you saw tells you your chances are good.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Odfrank. 

I was thinking about something you said when I was watching them, about how they will sometimes guard a location in advance of swarming. 

They were really aggressively guarding - lunging at each other around the entrance. Even my girlfriend noticed the difference in the way they were acting. There were many many bees, but they way they moved wasn't like a foraging hive. It was more excited, and more "jumpy". 

Anyway, I have already got one swarm in one of those locations this year, and the other is right there too.

I'll keep checking.

Adam


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I had received a call from my sister earlier this year that there were honeybees all around her house. When I went to look - there were probably about 100 bees checking out all cracks and crevices they could find. That was on a Thursday, so I went home, got a hive and set it up. They started looking at it and when I noticed some fighting, thought maybe there were two colonies looking to swarm so that night brought over another hive.

Friday there was still actiivity at both hives. Saturday there was still activity, but didn't seem to be as much activity. Sunday there was more activity than the previous day, so Sunday evening I placed a frame of drawn out comb in the one hive that had the most activity. Monday by noon, the swarm had moved in.

So, I saw activity for 4 days before they moved in. You might want to try adding a frame of drawn out comb to one of the swarm traps too. As long as you have bees investigating, there is always hope. Good luck!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Both of my traps are 8 frame deeps with one drawn, black comb, LGO and then foundationless frames. A 1.25 inch hole drilled for an entrance and #4 hardware cloth to keep birds out.

Adam


----------

